# Look at this abusive tank



## Thomas214

I found this tank on google well trying to find ideas to decorate my tank. It is really small and majorly abusive.

Make Your Fish Work with the Computer Office Fish Tank - bLavish


----------



## jmlampert23

that is rediculous


----------



## Thomas214

And if you read the comments some poeple support it. How crual is that.


----------



## Salacious

The idea is clever, but DEF not for goldfish, period. I could see it as maybe an office betta tank.. although I dunno.


----------



## Thomas214

And they say you can but two goldfish in there. Someone needs to do some research.


----------



## Lupin

The "marine biologist" can humor me.


----------



## MoneyMitch

hahah good laugh! :twisted:



............but cruel..........:dunno:


----------



## Mikaila31

I see nothing wrong with the tank except its ugly. Yes gold fish are too much, but if you look at any fish tank box in the LFS. They all show stocking just as bad.


----------



## Lionhead88

my friend gave me that same tank, even after ripping out the insides, i couldnt keep a betta in it. (i put the betta in a 1.5gallon 1/ filter and toplight.


----------

